# Hydration pack recommendation



## euromade (Nov 12, 2015)

Would like to get some input on a good quality hydration pack with some storage. Do not need lots of storage, but enough hold some tools and snacks....


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Osprey or camelbac both make great packs. Be sure to get the fat bike specific version.


----------



## jhair (Apr 2, 2007)

If I were in the market for a hydration pack, I'd probably wait for one of these, but you'd need to stuff tools and snacks in a pocket or somewhere else...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ospreys are the gold standard. Although, I picked up a hydro pack at Costco, just to have an extra. For $20 it's pretty nice.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

If this is for winter:

-This, over base, but under shell. CamelBak | HYDROBAK 1.5L Lightweight Hydration Pack for All Day Biking

OR

-This, in whatever bag you want. https://www.facebook.com/ArcticInnovations/


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I hate how the osprey valve always goes into the dirt no matter how you set the pack down.

Otherwise it's usually a decent warm weather pack.

For cold weather, I use a snowboarding hydration pack. The insulated hose is inside the shoulder strap and not exposed to the air (so it's heated by compression against your torso, unless it gets crazy cold). Blow air back inside, works pretty good. This kind of pack allows you to carry bail-out gear, which can be shared with a bike bag obviously.

CamelBak Snoblast Hydration Snow Pack - Men's - REI.com

https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/O...SkiSnowboard_Backpack_35L_Black_Raven-(30434)

Winter -> Ski/Snowboard | Camelbak Official Store









Do the "under shell" thing with small camelback with an insulated hose for races.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

What about a hydration pack that puts the water as low as possible for a lower CG? I'm a little nervous when the tires are not touching the ground and the high CG of a full 3l of water up high on my back makes me feel so top heavy. I feel far less stable with the tires on the ground and worse in the air. I even drink the first half kind of quick on purpose to lower my CG. 

Are there any that put the bladder closer to the waist? I've begun taping my spare tube and tire repair stuff to the frame and it helps. I've thought about looking for a cheap bladder with a long hose that I can mount to the bike just to try out.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> I feel far less stable with the tires on the ground and worse in the air.


You really notice the water weight effecting your CG? Its what, like 6 lbs centered down your spine? I use the Osprey Raptor and once its strapped down I don't even think about it being there...even with a full bladder, pump, tube, tools, jacket, etc.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

BuickGN said:


> What about a hydration pack that puts the water as low as possible for a lower CG? I'm a little nervous when the tires are not touching the ground and the high CG of a full 3l of water up high on my back makes me feel so top heavy. I feel far less stable with the tires on the ground and worse in the air. I even drink the first half kind of quick on purpose to lower my CG.
> 
> Are there any that put the bladder closer to the waist? I've begun taping my spare tube and tire repair stuff to the frame and it helps. I've thought about looking for a cheap bladder with a long hose that I can mount to the bike just to try out.


Water doesn't weigh that much, so you are saying that someone with a 5lb heavier torso wouldn't be able to ride because he weighs 5lbs more than you?

Secondly, if you are possibly looking at a winter pack, which is implied in the fatbike forum where this was posted (but obviously some people don't ride in winter), you often don't need a full 100oz, it's just a convenient place to have some water and bail-out gear for winter riding.

Lastly, during the ride, you drink the water, so it gets lighter and lighter as you go.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't have to ride in very cold temperatures any more but it does get below freezing. I always blow the water back into the bladder so the bight valve and tube don't freeze. I also fill the bladder with warm water, and it's okay for a couple of hours. I like the pack to ride lower as well and Camelbak has some options that do this year.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I always blow the water back into the bladder so the bight valve and tube don't freeze.


Dang...so simple...thanks.


----------



## TBerntson (Nov 3, 2010)

*Great pack!*



jhair said:


> If I were in the market for a hydration pack, I'd probably wait for one of these, but you'd need to stuff tools and snacks in a pocket or somewhere else...


I used this pack last March. It's awesome! Well thought out for wearing under your outer later. It is minimalist in design, so don't expect to store a bunch of stuff in it. It just fits great under clothes without added bulk. Highly recommended.


----------



## 918mtbkr (Nov 19, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> What about a hydration pack that puts the water as low as possible for a lower CG? I'm a little nervous when the tires are not touching the ground and the high CG of a full 3l of water up high on my back makes me feel so top heavy. I feel far less stable with the tires on the ground and worse in the air. I even drink the first half kind of quick on purpose to lower my CG.
> 
> Are there any that put the bladder closer to the waist? I've begun taping my spare tube and tire repair stuff to the frame and it helps. I've thought about looking for a cheap bladder with a long hose that I can mount to the bike just to try out.


I don't like the bladder riding higher on my back either..... I found this and like it so much better than the "standard" CamelBak.... Volt LR, with the 100oz resevoir that sits at the lumbar area. So much more comfortable than the standard pack. Enough room to store what I need to store.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Water doesn't weigh that much, so you are saying that someone with a 5lb heavier torso wouldn't be able to ride because he weighs 5lbs more than you?
> 
> Secondly, if you are possibly looking at a winter pack, which is implied in the fatbike forum where this was posted (but obviously some people don't ride in winter), you often don't need a full 100oz, it's just a convenient place to have some water and bail-out gear for winter riding.
> 
> Lastly, during the ride, you drink the water, so it gets lighter and lighter as you go.


5lbs is very noticeable when it sits up high on your back, 5-6' above the ground, in addition to the other weight in the pack. Its not up for debate, I did not ask IF it makes a difference, I asked specifically if there's a pack that places the water lower in the pack based on what I know to be true from riding with and without a pack.

Where did I say 5lbs additional prevents me or anyone else from riding? I said nothing even close to that. I do find it funny though, that on a forum where people pay thousands of dollars to lighten a bike 2-3lbs, 5-10lbs concentrated up high isn't enough to make a worthwhile difference in performance all of a sudden.

In addition, I specifically stated that the pack gets lighter as I go from drinking, did you miss the part where I said I drink the first half quickly on purpose to lighten the pack? 3l is barely enough for me on a 2hr trip. I drink considerably more water than most people. Sometimes I throw an extra water bottle in my pack.

I ride year round for what it's worth. It snows on some of my trails but not all of them so there's always something to ride. I don't have to worry about freezing water on my rides. Plus, I hate cold water, can't drink it oddly enough. I only drink warm water whether it's at the office or on the trail. I don't put really hot water into my pack because I don't know how the bladder handles hot liquids but it's usually 90F in the winter and I may carry an insulated bottle in it with even hotter water. Blowing back into the bladder is a great idea. I've always hated that initial cold water.

I figured a pack that puts the bulk of the weight down lower could benefit everyone reading this thread, fat bike or not, winter or not. But with that said, this is in the apparel section, not fat bike section, and the OP said nothing about winter or cold temps so I'm not sure where you're coming from.

So with all of that out of the way, does anyone know of a pack where the water sits lower? Or maybe the entire pack sits lower? It would be nice to have less of a difference from no pack to wearing a pack? Maybe we can keep all of the assumptions out of it next time so we can continue sharing information and I don't have to write a novel defending the assumptions and misinformation about me.


----------



## sjbond67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Osprey Raptor 6, whatever pack you get, get some ever clear and let it sit in blatter and run it through then rinse out with little bit of baking soda and water... No plastic taste 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

918mtbkr said:


> I don't like the bladder riding higher on my back either..... I found this and like it so much better than the "standard" CamelBak.... Volt LR, with the 100oz resevoir that sits at the lumbar area. So much more comfortable than the standard pack. Enough room to store what I need to store.


Thank you for the PM! That is EXACTLY what I've been looking for! I guess we aren't the only ones looking for a lower CG. A full 3l is awful nice too. Now if only I can wait for Christmas. I have a feeling it's getting ordered tonight.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

You might want to cancel that order and wait until early 2016 for the Camelbak Skyline to become available in the USA.

PC15: Camelbak Gets Low with new Skyline Lowrider and Palos Hydration Equipped Fanny Pack

CamelBak | Skyline 10 LR Low Rider MTB Pack for Men


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> You might want to cancel that order and wait until early 2016 for the Camelbak Skyline to become available in the USA.
> 
> PC15: Camelbak Gets Low with new Skyline Lowrider and Palos Hydration Equipped Fanny Pack
> 
> CamelBak | Skyline 10 LR Low Rider MTB Pack for Men


Sweet thanks for the link. I may have to try one of those as my Osprey is 4+ years old....I always wanted it to sit lower.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I wouldn't want that thing driven into my lower back, if I end up taking a good fall on my back. Like if you went over the bars and landed on the pack first. I'll stick with a pack that's mid to upper back. When I raced dirt bikes in the desert, I took a fall with a small pack around my waist and it didn't feel so hot. After that I turned the pack around to the front.


----------



## 918mtbkr (Nov 19, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> Thank you for the PM! That is EXACTLY what I've been looking for! I guess we aren't the only ones looking for a lower CG. A full 3l is awful nice too. Now if only I can wait for Christmas. I have a feeling it's getting ordered tonight.


I usually get in trouble when I find something I want because I'll buy it, then my gf says there's nothing she can buy me for Christmas. Good luck with the pack. I really like mine.


----------



## ooseddcarr (Jul 25, 2015)

Osprey. Just got one. I love it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

918mtbkr said:


> I usually get in trouble when I find something I want because I'll buy it, then my gf says there's nothing she can buy me for Christmas. Good luck with the pack. I really like mine.


Tell her to get you a gift certificate at one of them new Asian massage parlors in town. Tell her your lower back has been really sore and you need to get it worked out.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I wouldn't want that thing driven into my lower back, if I end up taking a good fall on my back. Like if you went over the bars and landed on the pack first. I'll stick with a pack that's mid to upper back. When I raced dirt bikes in the desert, I took a fall with a small pack around my waist and it didn't feel so hot. After that I turned the pack around to the front.


Would it change your mind at all if you knew the rider would have body armor on? Just curious. Due to my job I pull out the armor and full face helmet on stuff that used to be a lightweight helmet and a t-shirt. The armor I have is light and breathable so it's not terrible to wear most of the time.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BuickGN said:


> Would it change your mind at all if you knew the rider would have body armor on? Just curious. Due to my job I pull out the armor and full face helmet on stuff that used to be a lightweight helmet and a t-shirt. The armor I have is light and breathable so it's not terrible to wear most of the time.


I'm just telling you what I wouldn't do. You or anyone else can do whatever you want. For me, I wear a new Met Parachute helmet, because it's so light and I've had my face reconstructed once and I want to avoid another one. I'm not out trying to go as fast as I can, so I don't wear any armor. Just a good pair of baggies with a padded short underneath. But, I definatley would not wear anything that could get slammed into my lower back. And, it seems like it would be very uncomfortable with armor under the pack.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to post a review I suppose. I plan on keeping nothing but water in it and possibly my wallet. The keys, tube, CO2, etc are all taped to the frame near the BB. Hopefully with nothing hard, just water and a bladder that's sure to stretch if pushed, I should be ok. My current Camelbak is awesome but I bought it years ago before I knew what I needed and it's large enough for a 3 day trip.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I was looking into packs recently and found a good shootout article here:
Best hydration packs - MBR

I am also looking for a pack that gives a lower CG, or at least does not move around at all when riding, but is also not too large, heavy, and sweaty.



gmcttr said:


> You might want to cancel that order and wait until early 2016 for the Camelbak Skyline to become available in the USA.
> 
> PC15: Camelbak Gets Low with new Skyline Lowrider and Palos Hydration Equipped Fanny Pack
> 
> CamelBak | Skyline 10 LR Low Rider MTB Pack for Men


Hmm, I was seriously considering the Volt but this Skyline looks even better. I will definitely wait for it, or just order it from Europe.

I currently have an Osprey Viper 13 and while it has many great features, it just does not stay put on my back very well. Going off jumps or bunnyhopping causes it to slide up and move around a bit, which is super annoying. My GF has the Osprey Raptor and says it doesn't move at all for her. This is to say, I would not blanket recommend Osprey as some posters are doing; some models are definitely better than others.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

The Camelbak Rogue for mountain biking has a 70 ounce reservoir and exterior storage. I really like it on the bike, it is light and doesn't get in the way. 

The Camelbak Lobo is similar, 100 oz reservoir and better for hiking, but I wouldn't be without it. `


----------



## jw06 (Sep 22, 2005)

I keep going back to Wingnut - Hyper 3.0 | Wingnut Gear

I tried Osprey Raptor 10 and Mavic Crossmax 15, but always return back to the Wingnut.


----------

